#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  moving head op truss

## ralpie

ik zag pas dat er een moving head op een 30 triangle truss stond verticaal

zijn daar speciale baseplates voor zodat deze niet omvallen?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## maranta

Wij hebben ze laten maken van dikke platen aluminium 1,50 x 1,50 meter. De truss omduwen valt niet mee, je staat dus altijd op de plaat of je moet over hele lange armen beschikken.
Ik heb er nooit meer dan 4 meter truss op gehad en 1 movinghead.

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Ja , je hebt speciale baseplates voor beide kanten.

Grote zware t.b.v de onderkant zodat (zoals maranta al aangeeft de truss niet omvalt) en kleine waar je (martin) de quiklocks door de base plate heen gaan en je zo de head op de truss kunt bevestigen

----------


## AllroundRoLo

kunt natuurlijk voor de boven kant zelf een paar gaten in een baseplate boren.

Baseplates voor de onderkant zullen wel enkele verhuurders bij je in de buurt hebben. Kunt deze ook zelf maken, maar hoe vaak ga je het gebruiken want die dingen staan altijd in de weg als je ze niet nodig hebt en ze zijn nog zwaar ook. :Big Grin:

----------


## Skepers

Wij hebben ze ook laten maken. Plaat van 1 bij 1 en daar koppelingen op laten lassen. 
Maar ben het helemaal met AllroundRoLo eens. Ze zijn vreselijk onhandig als je ze niet nodig hebt en idd zwaar . Maar jah, lijkt wel weer mooi  :Smile:  .

----------


## luc2366

> ...van dikke platen aluminium 1,50 x 1,50 meter...



staal bedoel je toch?

----------


## maranta

Nee ik schrijf, bedoel en lees aluminium, zijn inderdaad minder zwaar maar wel groot en dik

----------


## Halo

wij doen dat normaal alleen met martin mac250 entours :Confused: (zooi)

gewoon met een 1meterx1meter alu baseplaten en de mac250 past precies met 2 voetjes in de bovenkant van de truss, de rest leunt op de laatste trussbuis. spanbandje door de handvaten en door de truss en het zit muurvast let op we doen dit nooit hoger als 2 meter

mag eigelijk niet maar werkt prima

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

En dan sloopt het ook nog eens je handgrepen. Ik heb er al door zien breken. Gewoon lekker nette base plates gebruiken. Is veiliger en beter voor je spullen. Ziet er ook nog eens netter uit.

M.V.G

----------


## Halo

> En dan sloopt het ook nog eens je handgrepen. Ik heb er al door zien breken. Gewoon lekker nette base plates gebruiken. Is veiliger en beter voor je spullen. Ziet er ook nog eens netter uit.
> 
> M.V.G



mee eens, echter het bedrijf waar ik dit doe, ik zal geen naam noemen.
vind dat het zo ook kan want ik makkelijker en goedkoper zeggen ze.
prima de klant is koning. ik bedoel alleen dat als je een keer geen platen bij je hebt het als noodoplossing best zo moet kunnen voor een keertje

----------


## Mobile-Tom

Truss delen tot maximaal 1 meter lang,  baseplate(s) erop en klaar is kees. 
bij echter grotere hoogtes doen we er af en toe een 5-weg hoek 
( Uitleg: soort kruis zeg maar ) onderop + 30cm stukken truss . voor de extra steun of een 1m  baseplate eronder.

----------


## lightzone

bij ons in de buurt geven ze standaard om de 2 maanden een fuif voor 
13-15jarigen

laatst hadden ze voor de laatste fuif vh jaar dj regi (milk inc) op bezoek
en hadden ze ook het licht uitgebreid.

nu hadden ze totaal 2 trussen van ca. 5m aan het dak hangen
en 4 trussen van ca.4m rechtopstaand op baseplates van 1.5m
met aan elke paal 2mac's en een fourbar die stonden verspreid in de zaal

maar wat er nu een (paar) keer gebeurde is dat kinderen gewoon in die "truss-towers" gingen klimmen,gelukkig viel niets om

pics: j-werking.be

(bij foto's  op "DJ REGI" klikke)

----------


## jens

ik heb het zelf wel meegemaakt dat ze in een vmb tower gingen klimmen, dan schrik je je ook de pleuris

ik heb dr ook eens snoeihard eentje uitgetrokken dat was mijn eerste reactie :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

een paar houten schotjes om je truss heen tywrappen kan het al een heel stuk aangenamer maken 

en als je ze gewoon een likie zwarte  verf geeft dan is het nog knap ook

----------


## voederbietel

kzag laatst een truss van 1 m zonder baseplate maar met een krypton/entour erop(ze gebruiketen vrijwel geen gobo's vandaar de twijfel)
de zangeres draaide zig om en stoote tegen de mac aan ik zag hem zo gaan maar hij bleef net wankelen(en dat zo'n 5 keer in dat uur dat ik er was) :Cool:   ik zeg gewoon altij base gebruiken behalve onder de 25 cm(natuurlijk hoef je onder de truss van 50 cm geen plaat te zetten van 1bij 1 maar een kleine zal ik eronder doen :Wink:

----------


## Maart@n

Ik heb me headjes ook wel eens op de truss gezet, het futerlight 250 met 2 ophang haken, ik zet ze er gewoon op en goed aandraaien en natuurlijk even zekeren, zo gouw die dingen vastgedraaid zijn zitten ze zo vast als een huis.

----------


## DJ nn

ik ben dus een van de medewerkers op die jongerenfuiven waar lightzone het over had en ik kan zeggen dat dat geklim best meeviel, enkel waren er kleine monstertjes die er wat mee begonnen schudden (toen een van de mensen die het licht deden even boos gekeken en klaar  :Big Grin: )

en omvallen deden ze zeker niet want tijdens afbraak zijn we er met 3 (volwassen) mensen aan gaan hangen om het te kantelen.

verder was het idd een mooie lichtschow met een scanwall op achtergrond (achter DJ), 
dan waren er idd de verticale trusspalen met van een par56 op die naar beneden scheen in de truss (mooi effectje),
2 horizontale (gevlogen) stukken met ledtubes in, strobo's en par's
aan de scanwall hongen ook nog blinders (2x3)
op het podium zelf stonden op de grond ook nog een 2 mh's langs elke kant
de DJ-booth was van truss met ledtubes en 2 van die spiegelbol-wannabee bollen

geluid bestond uit 2 pioneer CDJ1000's, 2 (bijna niet gebruikte) technics op een Pioneer-tafel (zowat standaard DJ setup waarvan de effecten niet gebruikt worden)

het was een vet feestje (1100 man) en zowel DJ als fuivers hadden het naar hun zin

normale installatie is 1 gevlogen truss met 2x4bar, 4scans en strobo
geluid: rodec met denon (ook standaard setup)

bedrijf dat voor alles zorgt is ASP

maar terug volledig on-topic:

als je maar zorgt dat je MH niet kan vallen zit je wel goed... (ik kan me weinig manieren inbeelden waarop je een MH zo kan plaatsen zonder dat het veilig zou zijn als hij niet kan vallen)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## lightzone

> ik ben dus een van de medewerkers op die jongerenfuiven waar lightzone het over had en ik kan zeggen dat dat geklim best meeviel, enkel waren er kleine monstertjes die er wat mee begonnen schudden (toen een van de mensen die het licht deden even boos gekeken en klaar )
> 
> en omvallen deden ze zeker niet want tijdens afbraak zijn we er met 3 (volwassen) mensen aan gaan hangen om het te kantelen.
> 
> verder was het idd een mooie lichtschow met een scanwall op achtergrond (achter DJ), 
> dan waren er idd de verticale trusspalen met van een par56 op die naar beneden scheen in de truss (mooi effectje),
> 2 horizontale (gevlogen) stukken met ledtubes in, strobo's en par's
> aan de scanwall hongen ook nog blinders (2x3)
> op het podium zelf stonden op de grond ook nog een 2 mh's langs elke kant
> ...



ja oke , overdrijven is mijn 2e hobby maar er was zo'n gastje en die was de hele tijd met die trussen aan het kloten 
(ps: wanneer is de volgende fuif?)

----------

